# Bianca ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Excuse the mess, I was changing the bedding, but threw pillows, and sheets, all over the place.

Yup, did this for the kids, while they waited out the "bedroom cleaning" process.

So here's Miss Bianca, wanting to go up the stairs, while I had the vacuum cleaner out.
Following pic is blurry, but she hauled it up the stairs, and made herself comfy, and safe,
from the dreaded vacuum. http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.jsp?...id=109469225307


I'm in love with her. She so reminds me of Miss Daisy. She looks like her, she acts like her,
she farts when I pick her up. She fits in her little dresses, and loves waddling around in them.

You know. My Daisy took up soooo much of my time. I enjoyed taking care of her. She was
forever on meds, and a special diet. When she passed, I was lost. Yep, even with all the doggies
I have. I missed the "special" care, and "routine", Daisy, and I, had for that couple of years.

So, a year later, Bianca comes along. She looks like Daisy, she farts/snores like Daisy, and needs
special help. Once again, I am soooo honored. She's an awesome old gal.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, I'm so glad this worked--for the both of you.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Bianca was meant to be yours. And those farts are just air kisses from the other end!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awwww, I'm so glad things worked out so well and that she is living the good life now!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Nov 29 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679563


> And those farts are just air kisses from the other end!  [/B]


Rotflmao!

She looks like she's smiling in that 4th picture, Deb!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I must say, the girl looks pleased with her life.... :biggrin: 

Let the good times roll!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Some things are just meant to be. You are there to give Bianca the good life she deserves but never had. And she is there to give you unconditional love. I think perhaps your Daisy sent her to you to take care of each other. Bianca looks quite happy and content.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is so wonderful that Bianca is loving life. She looks so comfy and happy. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the pets we are meant to have find their way to us. I do believe Bianca has already found her forever home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 29 2008, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679572


> QUOTE (oiseaux @ Nov 29 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679563





> And those farts are just air kisses from the other end!  [/B]


Rotflmao!

She looks like she's smiling in that 4th picture, Deb!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMAO ~ In that 4th pic, she has "prissy-Bonnie" lips, doesn't she?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 29 2008, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679595


> I think the pets we are meant to have find their way to us. I do believe Bianca has already found her forever home. [/B]



I think so, too, Marj. God, I love her!!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 29 2008, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679598


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 29 2008, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679572





> QUOTE (oiseaux @ Nov 29 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679563





> And those farts are just air kisses from the other end!  [/B]


Rotflmao!

She looks like she's smiling in that 4th picture, Deb!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMAO ~ In that 4th pic, she has "prissy-Bonnie" lips, doesn't she?? :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's what I was thinking!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree with Marj, she was meant to find you~~she is your forever baby!!! She fit right in with everyone in the begining!!! How Cool is that~~~~ :chili: :chili: :chili: Bianca, you are so cute and sweet!!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Now theres a girl who looks right at home! :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Bianca looks content and happy, she has lucked out and landed in JUST the right place....Casa Del Caca!!!! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Nov 29 2008, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679647


> Bianca looks content and happy, she has lucked out and landed in JUST the right place....Casa Del Caca!!!! :wub:[/B]



LOL ~ She is, most certainly, "contributing" to Casa del Caca ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow Deb - it is amazing how good she looks! It must be that all that good lovin she's getting at home!!!!!! What a little sweetie.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh wow Deb, look how far she has come. She looks fantastic. She's a doll. What long, pretty legs she has. It's so good to know she's loved and has someone to love in return. It doesn't get any better than that. Gives me a big lump in my throat. :Cute Malt: :hugging: :smootch:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't think of anything to say that hasn't already been said - I'm just SO glad it has worked out so well for both of you!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so happy for you and Bianca. She looks wonderful!

Linda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb,
When I get old and fart and snore {girls never do those things} and need special care, may I come and live in Casa del Caca? 

Bianca looks so loved and happy and comfortable. God bless you both!
xoxoxo


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She has it made! :wub:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE (maltilover @ Nov 29 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679587


> Some things are just meant to be. You are there to give Bianca the good life she deserves but never had. And she is there to give you unconditional love. I think perhaps your Daisy sent her to you to take care of each other. Bianca looks quite happy and content.[/B]


I agree! :wub: You are an angel :innocent:


----------

